# خطة لهندسة الميكاترونكس خاص للاهل الخبرة



## المهندس الاسلامي (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي المشرف العام م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة وكل اصحاب الخبرات والكفاءات
انا طالب هندسة مبتدئ ولا اعرف كيف ابدع في مجال تخصصي (هندسة الميكاترونكس) ولا كيف ومن اين ابدأ , اريد منكم لو سمحتم ان تساعدوني الله يجزيكم الخير في وضع خطة شاملة لدراستي من كتب الكترونيات, ولغات برمجة مهمة لي يجب تعلمها, واسماء بعض البرامج المهمة التي تساعدني على العمل, وبعض الاجهزة المهمة التي يجب ان تتوفر في الورشة,واسماء بعض الدورات الضرورية وكل شئ

واتمنى ان تعمل هذه خطة وتثبت في هذا الملتقى الكريم لتعم الفائدة


ان تكون هذه الخطة ممكن تطبيقها خلال الفصل الصيفي والسنة القادمةوان تكون شاملة 



ارجوا من الله ان تأخذوا هذا الامر بمحمل الجد والأهمية وان يجزيكم كل الخير (من فرج عن أخيه كربة فرج الله عنه كربةه من كرب يوم القيامه) mohslaeh087*********** 

:1: :1: :1:
ارسلت هذا النص لاخونا المهندس العفيفي لكن يبدوا انه مشغول اسال الله ان يكون الان متفرغا


:1: :1: :1:


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (10 مايو 2007)

لا حول و لا قوة الابالله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم المهندس المسلم, أقدم لك خالص إعتذار على تأخري الشديد في الرد نظراً لظروف الإمتحانات ومشروع
التخرج الذي أسأل الله أن يعينني انا وفريق العمل عليه بإذن الله
ومن الجميل أن نجد رغبة من عندك للأبداع, وسوف أقدم لك الخطة التي تحتاجها بإذن الله
أولاً: يتمركز الإبداع لأي مهندس في عنصرين الأول في التدريبات في الشركات والمصانع من أجل الحصول على خبرة 
المشاهدة, ثانياً الحصول على الدورات والتي تمثل الخبرة العملية
وسوف أقدم لك خطة كاملة خلال الساعات القادمة نظراً لإنشغالي الشديد الآن
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (13 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي الحبيب 
الله يجعلك ذخر لهذا الملتقى 
ما في مشكلة يا اخي ( اذا رأيت من اخيك زلة فاطلب له سبعين وجها
من العلل) 
الله يوفقك في عملك ومشروعك وفي خدمة المسلمين وان شاء الله نستفيد ونبدع مع هذه الخطة 

وان شاء الله ما بتتأخر


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (14 مايو 2007)

والله يا اخي المهندس شايف الساعات صارت ايام :63:  



لا مش مشكلة خذ راحتك بس لا تنسى والله يوفقك لمشروعك 

 الله يوفقك بس ان شاء تكون شاملة :3:


----------



## profshimo (14 مايو 2007)

أين الخطه بارك الله فيك؟ ...بالله عليك أحتاجها فعلا مثل أخى وأكثر فلا تتأخر علينا


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (15 مايو 2007)

والله يا اخي profshimo شكلوا المهندس امطنشنا 

ان شاء الله بيتفرغ ويفيدنا الله يوفقه لمشروعه


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (17 مايو 2007)

اتمنى من المهندس ان يتعجل في الموضوع 

والله يبارك فيك


----------



## profshimo (20 مايو 2007)

المهندس الاسلامي قال:


> والله يا اخي profshimo شكلوا المهندس امطنشنا
> 
> ان شاء الله بيتفرغ ويفيدنا الله يوفقه لمشروعه



يارب يعينوا فى امتحاناته ومشروع التخرج ونشوفه معانا قريب
​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم المهندس الإسلامي أختي الكريمة profshimo أقدم إعتذاري الشديد لكم على تأخري
ولكن العمل لا يكاد ينقطع فالدراسة والمشروع متلازمان معنا حتى في إمتحانات بكالوريوس
نسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً إلى ما فيه الخير
بخصوص الخطة الشاملة
لابد في بادئ الأمر أن تحدد العناصر الأساسية التي يجب أن تمتلكها خلال فترة الدراسة والأجازات الصيفية
أولاً: الدورات الأساسية
1- Autocad
2- Solidworks
3- Matlab (Introduction and Programming
4- Basic Electronics
5- Advanced Electronics
6- Orcad
7-PCB
8- Microcontroller or PLC
ويجب تقسيمها كالأتي
أجازة السنة الإعدادية
1-autocad
2- Matlab
أجازة سنة أولى
1- Solidworks
2- Basic and Advanced Electronics
أجازة سنة ثانية
1- Orcad
2-PCB
اجازة سنة ثالثة
1- PLC or Microcontroller

هذا بالإضافة إلى التدريبات الصيفية والتي هي بالنسبة للمهندس أهم عنصر خبرة
وأي إستفسار سأحاول أن أكون متواجد معكم من فترة إلى الأخرى
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## profshimo (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير يا بشمهندس وان شاء الله يكلل هذا المجهود بالنجاح والتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (26 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك اخي المهندس الحبيب الله لا يحرمنا منك في هذا المنتدى 

لكن اخي الحبيب ماذا عن دورات البك والروبتكس


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (26 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك اخي انا الان اريد ان اتدرب في الصيف لكن في اي مجال تنصح ان ابدء بتدريب


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وافادك بما تتعلم وتعلم


----------



## muhrad (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## profshimo (30 مايو 2007)

ماذا عن كورسات الميكانيكال ديسك توب؟؟أرجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

